# OBA red snapper trip



## How2fish (Jun 14, 2017)

Well late  report but the CensoredCensoredCensored fishing team was in OBA for 2 of the 3 day Red Snapper season for June 1st and 2nd . On the first we were greeted with fair skies and flat seas, made a 22 mile run to a spot where in the next hour we caught a 8 snapper limit 2 of the fish were 5-8 lbs but of the remaining 6 the smallest was 19 pounds with the biggest at 26lb and my personal best Red Snapper ever. We were unable to get anything else beside snapper to bite bottom fishing so we trolled for a couple of hours..manged to hook a wahoo that took line for 3-4 mins until he had enough and broke off the hooks of a 7in Yozuri trolling lure....and hour later one would bite thru the mono line in front of our wire leader and take another Yoazuri . Day Two was a different story we ran almost 35 miles to a spot that we got to at the same time God's own thunderstorm arrived and the seas went from 2-3 ft to 5 plus in a very short amount of time...we did get a limit of snapper but the biggest was 14lb and most were closer to 5-6lbs...only have a couple of pics  and none of the biggest snapper we caught (not sure how that happened).. this is one of the better ones from Day 1






This is the best of day 2 





 all in all we had a great time and got a pretty decent amount of fish...this Red Snapper season is CensoredCensored of the highest order there are SO many Big snapper down there its nuts..


----------



## brriner (Jun 15, 2017)

But now there are another 39 days for federal waters.  Glad you were able to get out there when you did.  Nice snapper!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice Snapper!


----------



## How2fish (Jun 20, 2017)

brriner said:


> But now there are another 39 days for federal waters.  Glad you were able to get out there when you did.  Nice snapper!



Thanks yeah that was passed after I put in the report, in fact the guy in the 2nd pic was back down last week and did real well with the snapper and a nice cobia..I hope to get another go at them before the season ends ..


----------

